# 2 bdr for rent in apartment



## Nadi (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello, 
I just arrived Alexandria for training in Arab Academy according the American University in Cairo system. 
I know how was hard to find good apartment in Alexandria , its summer all people come from around the country lane:lane: so now am offering 2 rooms in my flat . 

only for 2 available 
My flat is full furnished has 3 bedrooms : 
first has 2 beds 
second 2 beds also 
big reception sofas and dining table . 
kitchen 
bathroom 
location : near from Arab Academy in Miami just 2 minutes by bus and you can walk. 
near from Asafrah flower Hotel , just 3 minutes walking 
also near from beach 3 minutes walking . 
Floor. 5th 
Elevator 
security 
service by intercom . 
Internet 30 L.E monthly only, 4MB speed 
expats only 
we can help and advice each other about life here .

if any interest contact me . 

Good Luck .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nadi said:


> Hello,
> I know how was hard to find good apartment in Alexandria , its summer all people come from around the country lane:lane:so now am offering 2 rooms in my flat .
> for non-smokers , no noise and parties .
> payment monthly 700 L.E per room
> ...



I presume you are looking for males to share with?

Maiden


----------

